# Are we too old to adopt?



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,


After a long journey of infertility I'm looking now into adoption. We had our intro evening with the LA. But I'm worried that DH and I are too old to adopt.  We asked how old the child would be if you are older, they said that it is more likely to adopt a child which would be school age, but they didn't say more.  We are very healthy and fit, I'm 43 and DH is 54. I preferably would like to adopt a child which is not in school yet.  Do you think this is possible and they take our age gap to account?  Also I when I filled out the form I wrote down the preferred age (0-5) but because of our age I wonder if they say no straight away.


Do you know anyone who is around our age and was able to adopt a younger child?


Thank you 
elona


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my single friend is 43 and approved to adopt a child 0-2 yrs. So you aren't too old at all.

L x


----------



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi JJ1,


Thank you for the speedy reply.  I'm just a bit worried cause DH is 11 years older.  Do you think we'd still would have a chance?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

It's one of those things that varies greatly from agency to agency.  

To be honest, there are some agencies that would say no - some do not allow any more that 40 years between the oldest adopter and child.

Many others would not have a problem with age, so unfortunately it really does come down to your agency policy.  Do they have a website?  It might tell you there.

If they say no, remember you can apply to any agency within a 50 mile radius, and there are voluntary agencies too.  

Hope you hear positive news from them soon  

Bx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We are just starting the process again for no. 2 and we are 46 and 50, so no not to old, but as said before can vary from agency to agency.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Elona,

Just to add to all the others have said, we have friends from our prep-course who are 44 and 48 and have been placed with a little girl aged 1 year 2months, so as Boggy said, the maximum amount of years between child and adopter varies from agency to agency. I think also some agencies go by oldest adopter's age and some by youngest, so it really does vary.
As the younger adopter you are younger than both of my friends above so it is possible.

Lots of luck 

Anj x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi I know of people who are late 40's who have adopted, so I dont see why you should have a problem!

Best wishes and good luck

Wendy xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Hubby is about the same age as your hubby (and I'm about the same as you!) - we are adopting from overseas but the medical advisor to our panel suggested we be matched with a school age child, except school age children aren't placed for adoption in the country we're adopting from - or at least we wouldn't be matched with one.  So our SW told him to change his recommendation and he did.

We were initially undecided and I was thinking a UK child who had a whole year before school age would be ideal (not necessarily a baby, but so I could spend a whole year at home), and our SW was fine with this. I think if we'd gone the UK route she'd have fought our corner for this, she thinks I am "young" and hubby "looks young" which is reassuring!


----------



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies.  I still haven't heard from the LA.  I will give them a call today.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

DH and I were both 44 when DD was placed with us aged 7 months so it is possble to adopt a younger child but as Boggy says it varies from agency.

Good luck


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, I was 48 when our son was placed with us aged 18 months.  My husband was only 40 though so not sure if this had a bearing or not.


----------

